# symptoms



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

what is the nastiest symptom you have from suffering from dp/dr and cannot stop thinking about? In my case it is my crappy memory and the time perception of things (things that I have just done 10 minutes ago seem sooo far away in the past - and many times I don't know if they really happened or if I dreamed them).


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

That i cannot see thing "clear".


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

brain fog?


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

my scariest symptom is feeling of not knowing where i am and who i am
also get really bad brain fog!!!!
scary stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

the bad/thick brain fog is disgusting since it affects my concentration and my memory


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

not being able to feel/brain fog/and my retarded conception of time


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

robsy-
i agree with you... all of them are bad... i am so sick of this!!!!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Im actually getting better though!!

It's a lot to do with how you think. Like for me instead of saying this braing fog is SOOOO bad. I know think, oh I have brain fog today, it will go. Its made a big change.

Also I dont believe we are numb, I think becasue we just dont feel connected to ourselves we dont feel connected to our emotions, so ive been sititng in bed and looking at old pictures that make me laugh, I dont think at all I let my mind be blank and jsut let go of thoughts that come into my head.

So it's almost like spark plugs trying to get a little spark here and there. I got one last night when I spoke to Jinelle (Peachy Deranged on the phone)  I felt the buzz

We are going to be ok, as soon as we accept that we have dp because our body needs to heal itself on its own, in its on time, the better off we wil be. I have come to this realisation and now i dont even think about dp, i just know im getting better everyday. Thought patterns are a big help, this will help people to reach acceptance through this process, remember we arent stuck in a process we are simply going through it with a few hurdles along the way . x


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Well said Robyn!

You are right on!

Pretty much the way Im going about it too!

For me: Brain Fog!!!

Lack of emmotions!!! ( just cant feel much of anything )

I have learned to just accept it for now... I try not to dwell upon the feelings and focus on whatever it is Im doing at the time.

The less I pay attention to it, the less power it has over me!

Scott

*We must believe in it first before it can become a reality !*


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

yesyes said:


> what is the nastiest symptom you have from suffering from dp/dr and cannot stop thinking about? In my case it is my crappy memory and the time perception of things (things that I have just done 10 minutes ago seem sooo far away in the past - and many times I don't know if they really happened or if I dreamed them).


For me it's:
Detachment from self/emotions/feelings
Brain fog
Not feeling alive
Invisible
Robotic

So many to list but the above are my main ones


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

Mine

-The Brain Fog
-Being detached from reality and myself
-Not being able to connect to my emotions
-My memories don't feel as if there my own and are difficult to picture
-And worst of all the feeling that this will never go away and the fear that you will be this way for the remainder of your life.


----------



## Cassius (Nov 1, 2008)

What is the definition of Brain Fog?


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

Cassius said:


> What is the definition of Brain Fog?


Brain fog may be described as a state of confusion or lack of clarity. It can feel like a cloud that reduces your visibility or clarity of mind. It can cause you to become forgetful, detached and often discouraged and depressed.


----------



## Cassius (Nov 1, 2008)

thank you very much!


----------



## hope4better (Jul 31, 2008)

For me it is the self monitoring --the watching --the unpleasant judgements from my mind as 'it' watches 'me' try to live and get past this--saying in thought form but far away from me "You are not real, you are crazy--you have no friends, no life and bcuz life is heavy and you are weak, and the world is frightening and you are a f#^^&g ghost, you will feel this darkness forever or until you off your self from the anguish."


----------

